# 20 Gallon Long Build



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK This Is My First Attempt At Building A Vivarium. Please By All Means Correct Me And Add Anything I Need To Do. But The Way I'm Going To Do This Build (By Means Of Updating It) Is As I Finish Adding To The Viv I'm Going To Update It To Here. 

Materials:
1 20 Gallon Long Aquarium 
1 Glass Top Canopy
2 Cans Of Great Stuff Foam.
2 Tubes Of G.E Silicone II Brown.
1 48" Light Diffuser (Egg Crate)
1 Bag Of Orchid Bark
1 Bag Of Eco Earth Substrate (Coco Fiber)
1 Bag Of Sphagnum Moss




























Tools Used: (As Of Right Now)
Tape Measure 
Expo Dry Erase Markers ( Life Savers When Drawing Plans On Tank)
Caulk Gun( Haven't Used Yet)
Wire Cutters (To Cut Egg Crate)
Scissors (To Clean Up The Shape Edges).










(NEXT UPDATE PREVIEW) Cutting Eggcrate Crate To Make The False Bottom.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm Sorry About The Delay On Progress Guys. I Just Haven't Had Time To Do Anything To The Vivarium. But Today I Got A lot Of Progress Done. I've Got My False Bottom Done And The Back Glass With Great Stuff Background.










The Previous Night I Did Silicone And Zip Tied The Eggratr To Get The Basic Design.










OK So I Finished The Back Piece Which Will Be Used As An Access To Drain Water Out The Bottom And To Prevent Stress Points On The Glass And Prevent Shattering. If You Look At The Two Pieces In The Middle Of The Tank That Look Raised, Its An Experiment To Give The Tank And Substrate A Hilly Effect. (So Its Not Flat And Boring).










So I've Finally Started To Mess With The Tank It Self. As You Can See I've Glued PVS Pipe ( They Are An Inch And 1/2 Tall) 

THAT CONCLUDES THIS UPDATE OF THE FALSE BOTTOM.
(NEXT UPDATE PREVIEW) : GREAT STUFF BACKGROUND


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Lookin good so far....I tried that sphag and it degrades really fast, just something to keep in mind. Great idea about the dry erase markers, that will be helpful with my next build. Keep us updated.
-Field


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you ab the build and the heads up on the Sphagnum moss. And yes the markers are great with plans and stuff it made planning easier. And I will keep You guys posted and updated. And ill accept any criticism as long as its positive and Rutherford my learning abilities and the Vivarium and dart frog hobby. Also this is my first Vivarium.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK I Got My G.S Background Sprayed And It's Drying As I'm Typing This Post. But Tomorrow I'm Gonna Have Pics Of It Siliconed And Covered it Eco Earth And Sphagnum Moss.










Just Sprayed










I Really Like The Cypress Driftwood And The Position I Placed Them It Gives A Root Effect And The Frogs Can Get In Between Them And Hide.










Full Shot Of The Tank And Foam Is Dry To The Touch And Tomorrow It'll Be Ready For Silicone And Eco Earth.

OK I Wana Here Everyone's Opinions On My Tank Up To This Point. Good And Bad  I'm Curious Of You Guys Think As It Being My First Viv.


----------



## raymondsmindjob (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you going to cover yout false bottom with some sort of screen? This will greatly reduce the dirt in the water


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

raymondsmindjob said:


> Are you going to cover yout false bottom with some sort of screen? This will greatly reduce the dirt in the water


There is actually a screening on the false bottom my phone will not show it in pictures.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Updates Soon Just Haven't Had Time And Waiting For Silicone Dry. What Do You Guys Think So Far. All Comments Welcomed.


----------



## MidnightFruitPunch92 (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking good so far, I'm planning on building a 20L or 29 for poison darts soon, so this will help.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm glad its of help to you


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice, I have a 20 long collected garbage (litterally, i'm using it as a garbage can, LOL) and would love to do this. What are you p[lanning on putting in here? a few luecs? Tell me how you like the long dramatic look. My next build with either be that, or a 29g. I'm aiming for the 29g, because it's taller, but idk. Any water features going in it? Thanks!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

A pair or maybe a trio of dendrobate auratus ( green morph). To be honest I love the long look. The only problem I'm gonna have its plants that grow tall. Nope no water features on the tank. I'm glad people are actually liking it because when I first suggested this tank all I got was negative criticism about the tank being too short for a great stuff background and too be honest it seems perfect for me and its a nice looking tank to my opinion.


----------



## Melo (Mar 6, 2011)

Well for ground dwelling species you dont need a tall tank haha, i think i remember reading that green auratus are similar to tincs in behaviour where they spend the majority of their time on the ground so your tank is perfect imo. looking forward to updates


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

Really great detailed build journal, it's always so exciting with the development of each new step!


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a 20L that I did for my Azures, plants can a little bit of a challenge as there not alot a verticle room, but it is possible.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Melo said:


> Well for ground dwelling species you dont need a tall tank haha, i think i remember reading that green auratus are similar to tincs in behaviour where they spend the majority of their time on the ground so your tank is perfect imo. looking forward to updates


That's true. But the are semi arboreal and will spend time it the leaves and stuff like that. But majority of the time they are on the ground.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Paul said:


> Really great detailed build journal, it's always so exciting with the development of each new step!


Updates soon I promise I gotta pick up another tube of silicone to finish the final touches to the background and it'll be up on the site. I'm really sorry for the delay.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

bsr8129 said:


> I have a 20L that I did for my Azures, plants can a little bit of a challenge as there not alot a verticle room, but it is possible.


You are very correct all of the plants I'm gonna have will be small like nano plants lol. Or creepers. I'm gonna have to be good on a pruning schedule on this tank.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here A Small Update To The Dècor Of The Viv. My DIY Coco Hut. All I Did Was Buy A Coconut From Walmart And Sawed It In Half And Cut Little Entrance Ways Into It.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm gonna keep my eye on this build. You putting the coco fibers on today? I cant wait  Also, how'd you cut that coconut! I have a coconut which I collected from Hawaii and had a hell of a time getting the husk off then shaving it smooth with a razer to only find out I cant cut the little opening out! What did you used to cut it? A jigsaw?


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was finishing up the coco fiber today but ran out of silicone gotta pick up another tube of it. And on the the coconut I just cut it with a skill saw that what my dad calls it lol. And I took a drill and a drill bit that cuts a perfect circle into it. Warning of ahead time. Make sure its secure because drilling it because it will try to spin out of control


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok, thank lol. I'll try it again. Those pesky coconut are indestructible! lol.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Coco Fiber Background Complete: 
OK I'm Sorry For The Long Wait Guys.  
BUT Today I Check The Background And Its Completely Dry. So Here It Is.:



















I Went Ahead And Started The Substrate ( First Layer Orchid Bark. ) 
Hey Guys Let Me Know About What You Think About The Background 

NEXT UPDATE PREVIEW: ( SUBSTRATE LAYER).


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here It Is Guys The Substrate Update.  Hope I Did This Right










OK On The Media I Took And Place A Layer In Between The False Bottom And Glass With Gravel To Hide It. After That I Placed A Layer Of Orchid Bark To Act As A Filter, Then I Place A Sphagnum Moss And EcoEarth Fiber Over That, And Finally A Pure Layer Of EcoEarth Fiber.










Hope You Guys Like And Agree With My Setup.  Let Me Know If I'm Doing Anything Wrong With The Substrate Too.

NEXT UPDATE PREVIEW: ( PLANTING AND LEAF LITTER). 
ALSO GONNA BE ADDING A T5- VHO DOUBLE BULB FIXTURE. SO STAY TILL THEN, IT MAY BE AWHILE GOTTA GET IT SHIP TO ME.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow that is a whole lot of substrate! Maybe you can scoop somewhat off the front of the viv, so that you create a slope towards the back. Would be easier with planting (increased hight) and also creates more depth.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

what kind of wood did you use in the background? just curious.

james


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Suzanne said:


> Wow that is a whole lot of substrate! Maybe you can scoop somewhat off the front of the viv, so that you create a slope towards the back. Would be easier with planting (increased hight) and also creates more depth.



I thought the same thing I'm probably gonna redo it.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

james67 said:


> what kind of wood did you use in the background? just curious.
> 
> james


Cypress knee pieced


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Clean up the tank a bit, but it's looking good. The background is looking nice. But as with other people said about the substrate, there it alot, its actually covering up 1/2 the tank, lol. I think if you just mix some bark with eco earth it'll work good, if not better, and you could take a lot out. Good job so far though!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> Clean up the tank a bit, but it's looking good. The background is looking nice. But as with other people said about the substrate, there it alot, its actually covering up 1/2 the tank, lol. I think if you just mix some bark with eco earth it'll work good, if not better, and you could take a lot out. Good job so far though!


I'm gonna get on it. Gonna take out some of the substrate clean it up a bit and make a slope effect with it. Thank you guys for correcting me on this


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK Guys I Corrected The Deep Substrate Problem.  Thanks Guys. So Here The New Look, Let Me Know About It Now.










I Took About Two Inches Of The Substrate Out. I Also Took And Sloped It, You Can't Tell In The Pic Or At Least I Can't. Is It Better Or Worst.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Much better, and I can see the background very well. Nice job!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> Much better, and I can see the background very well. Nice job!


Thank you I'm glad you helped me out


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

You're welcome. By the way, this has inspired me to go out and get going on my 20l tank. So I cleaned it out and am planning on what i'm going to do with it. I was thinking a small false bottom (2 little egg crate boxes high, about an inch and a half), then 3 inches of my own substrate mixture (2 parts peat moss, 1 part Miracle grow soil, dont worry, it has no ferts)  It's just really 90% orchid bark and 10% peat moss, then probably do the clay method (I'm gonna try and save a lot of space in this build), then order some ficus pumila and a ton of broms. Not sure about lighting, I might have to use leds, which an led system for a 20l vert is 80$ . Thanks for being an inspiration! Can't wait to see this bad boy planted!


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Look at my thread on the tank  I'll be posting pics of it soon too. And thanks again for being an inspiration! I would of probably sold that thing if I couldn't think of something to do with it!  Here's the thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/70246-20-long-vertical-tank.html#post614644


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Its gonna look good. Oh yea make sure you don't get and brom that'll outgrow the tank. And I'm glad I've inspired someone to use these type tanks. I really like your soil make up it'll do good to. And led will be good to go ahead and spend since They don't produce heat and last forever lol. And trust me I'm ready fir it to be planted aldi


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> Look at my thread on the tank  I'll be posting pics of it soon too. And thanks again for being an inspiration! I would of probably sold that thing if I couldn't think of something to do with it!  Here's the thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/70246-20-long-vertical-tank.html#post614644


I Checked it out sounds good.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK Guys The Light Is In Transit, So As Soon As It Arrives There Will Be A "Planting Update." 
See You Guys Then And Ask Me Any Questions Or Comment And Ill Answer Your Questions. Brian


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK Guys My Light Came In This Morning. So Here Is The Update.

The Light Is A Dual T-5 Light Fixture 24 Watts For A Total Of 48 Watts. 6,500 Kelvin.










You Can See Here The Light On










Top Canopy Of The Light. This Light Is Small, Lightweight & Space Conserving. I Really Like It.

OK Moving On To The Tank Itself. I Have Started Planting The Tank And I'm Not Complete With It. I Also Have A Layer Of Leaf Litter In There Also, And I Have Seeded The Tank With Isopods. ( Small, White Springtails Appeared Some How Into The Tank Because They Are In There.)










Here Is The Leaf Litter. It Consists Of Magnolia, And Several Species Of Oak. They Range In Size.










Here Is One Of My Plants I'm Trying To Get To Grow. Its An African Violet Cutting I'm Trying To Root.










Here Is A Philodendron Species Cutting I Have In The Tank.










The Most Common Plant "Pothos."










My Little Tillandsia. Its Gone Crazy With The Blooms And Red Coloring, All The Top Leaves Have Red Tint To Them, And Its Thrown Off About Five Blooms So Far. Still Waiting On The Pups Though.










Here Is And Store Shot Of The Tank.

Sorry For The Long Post. Just Had A lot Of Stuff To Add. So let Me Know What You Guys Thing Of It And What Needs To Be Corrected.
Oh Yea My Question Is My Humity Stays Around 86- 90% I Mist Every Day. Does It Need To Be Higher. Hope You Guys Enjoy!


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, that light is nice and bright, and that tilly is looking amazing. Hope the african violet does well. I think with a few more plants this thing will be smexy  lol. Still waiting for my damn glass, but when I get the replacment i'll replat. My plants are growing way too fast! lol. My pepormia red time defolia has grown about 5 inches on each runner! By the way, the humidity is ok, a little low, maybe 93-100% to be safe. When my tank is closed up the humidity is constantly at 96-100%.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is the same light I referred you to so you might wanna check it out lol. And on my plants I'm gonna add two types of brom a Cryptanthus species and a neoregelia. I have also Added temperate mosses. It hasn't showed any sings of death but no roots either hopefully it'll pull through. And like I'm said sorry to here about the glass, you should get it off the floor though to. And what type lighting are you using on you plants. And I think it may be because the back part of my glass top has a slit of plastic and it has a slight gap so that could be my humity problem gonna correct it.


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

> When my tank is closed up the humidity is constantly at 96-100%


Looks too high for me. Humidity at daytime should be 70-90 and 90-100 at night. 
Dartfrogs are often kept too wet.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mine usually stays between the 80%-90% during day and night


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> That is the same light I referred you to so you might wanna check it out lol. And on my plants I'm gonna add two types of brom a Cryptanthus species and a neoregelia. I have also Added temperate mosses. It hasn't showed any sings of death but no roots either hopefully it'll pull through. And like I'm said sorry to here about the glass, you should get it off the floor though to. And what type lighting are you using on you plants. And I think it may be because the back part of my glass top has a slit of plastic and it has a slight gap so that could be my humity problem gonna correct it.


i did look at it, for 40$ thats a steal, but it's too long for any of my tanks  by the way, even when I pull up moss here right from the forest, it doesn't have roots. My moss stays green when moist, but idk if its dead or alive. I did take peanutbutters and your advice for taking it off the floor, and I did. In my grow tank I left a gap open because plants love airflow, the humidity dropped alot, but the plants were growing like mad. i'm jusy using regular compact flurecents, but will add a 26w bulb to help near the bottom.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Raf said:


> Looks too high for me. Humidity at daytime should be 70-90 and 90-100 at night.
> Dartfrogs are often kept too wet.


Really? I didn't know that! My plants seem to love 100% though lol. During the day though it drops a little from more heat, but at night it's really high. 70% is too low though.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> i did look at it, for 40$ thats a steal, but it's too long for any of my tanks  by the way, even when I pull up moss here right from the forest, it doesn't have roots. My moss stays green when moist, but idk if its dead or alive. I did take peanutbutters and your advice for taking it off the floor, and I did. In my grow tank I left a gap open because plants love airflow, the humidity dropped alot, but the plants were growing like mad. i'm jusy using regular compact flurecents, but will add a 26w bulb to help near the bottom.


On the moss I collected I gave it a good wash then placed it in the tank and misted it it seem to perk up alittle but I have it in patches spread through the tank ill post pic later. But on moss they don't have true roots and they are nonvascular meaning they pull the water up like a wick instead of through roots. And good thinking on getting it off the floor. Also I open my tank and let it air out alittle everyday so that could also be why I have a lower humidity.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Wild collected moss = bad idea


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Wild collected moss = bad idea


I boiled it, which it doesn't seem to kill it. I bet if I baked it that would though.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't a lot of people collect it though. And how big of a bad idea is it?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Lets see, you guys are in Alabama and Colorado. The moss you'll have available in your areas are probably not going to be tropical. They'll need a dormant phase, which vivs don't provide. So yes, it may look good for a little while, but long term it will probably be a mistake if you have to either replace it every year (and introduce potentially new pathogens yearly) or eventually just get fed up with it and end up ripping it all out.

The other thing is the bug/pathogen issue. I know a local guy who used wild moss recently and had all sorts of bugs crawling around that he didn't expect, nor want. Bugs can enter your viv as eggs, many of which you won't see until they've hatched. Then like I said you'll also run the risk of pathogen issues which you won't be able to see. It's just risky. Save yourself the headache.

There are other really good options though. Depending on what you're looking for. I've got java, riccia, and now christmas moss in my viv in different areas and so far I can guarantee that they all look really nice and give a different moss-like effect. You can grab those or other kinds of aquatic mosses at a local fish store no problem and they may work out really nicely for what you want to do/ what you want your viv to look like. Then there are also tropical mosses that people have used and had success with, however I've never tried them so I can't personally speak for how well they do. From the impression I got as I researched to set up my viv, aquatic mosses are hardier/easier than tropical moss.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Don't a lot of people collect it though. And how big of a bad idea is it?


some people do, but if you dont boil it a common issue i've had is mites. those nasty sons of b*tches ruin everything.
Edit: peanutbetter is right on what he said. Lots of bugs and pathogens. Now for my vivs I just buy some riccia which doesn't have the same dark color but you won't have bug/pathogen issues.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

its in there now so if it had anything on it its in the viv.  so its probably just leave in in. Damn. :/


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> its in there now so if it had anything on it its in the viv.  so its probably just leave in in. Damn. :/


You should consider a cO2 bomb if you see ANYTHING. I don't use dry ice, too cold for plants, but I take vinegar and baking soda and put it in a jar and the CO2 runs through airline tubing into the viv, the plants get a jump start, kills ANYTHING else in there, but make sure the viv is 100% closed or it won't really work. If you do it for a few hours your plants will grow many inches and get great roots while bugs die but it will kill your springs and isopods so you'll have to add more.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

If I see any bugs or worms ill Co2 bomb


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK Here Are The Pictures Of The Moss I Have Placed In The Tank.










Overview Of The Entire Tank.










I Really Like This Type Of Moss Its Nice, Thick, Full & Really Bright Green.










More Shots Of Moss


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> OK Here Are The Pictures Of The Moss I Have Placed In The Tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice moss. The moss here is short and very dark green, so if I ever wanted in in my vert, it would look nice on the dark bottom.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you it looks like a shaggy carpet to me and I like it I hope it takes off


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Thank you it looks like a shaggy carpet to me and I like it I hope it takes off


Yeah now I see how it can spread. The moss here doesn't spread, the little "leaves" are like 5mm tall lol. By the way does your leaf litter smell like burnt or something? I crushed some up and put it in my substrate for bacterial growth and it stinks like somethings burning. I'm using maple.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> Yeah now I see how it can spread. The moss here doesn't spread, the little "leaves" are like 5mm tall lol. By the way does your leaf litter smell like burnt or something? I crushed some up and put it in my substrate for bacterial growth and it stinks like somethings burning. I'm using maple.


It does have a slight odor I microwaved mine withwater in a bag so I basically steamed my leaves


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> It does have a slight odor I microwaved mine withwater in a bag so I basically steamed my leaves


I figured out why so it's ok. Microwaving them is all good if you use water but I boiled mine for 30 minutes and baked them in the over at 400o for 15 minutes so they charred. Fixed though, ordered some magnolia and some oak. I'll smash up some oak to mix in my substrate and use magnolia for regular litter. Heres a pic of my pepormia red time dyfolia growth and I added 2 caladiums into my substrate (thought hard, my substrate is now ABG for many reasons) and they're looking good. I just planted them 2 days ago and with a good misting they grow fast. Will get the glass tomorrow. 

Caladium









ABG Mix









Pepormia









Pepormia









Cocohut, both caladium,s, substrate, bottom glass


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks great so far bro! Did you get the zip ties from the dollartree?


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I forgot to mention, you should try caladiums in that viv, but only the dwart types. In my tank I forgot it's name, but it grows 18 inches tall usually and it has a nice bright green and bright violet colour. It's really nice plant and grows fast.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

gootswa said:


> Looks great so far bro! Did you get the zip ties from the dollartree?


Yea dude I did how ya know lol.  and thanks for the compliment on the viv.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> I forgot to mention, you should try caladiums in that viv, but only the dwart types. In my tank I forgot it's name, but it grows 18 inches tall usually and it has a nice bright green and bright violet colour. It's really nice plant and grows fast.


Ill look into them dude


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

johnyrocks said:


> I forgot to mention, you should try caladiums in that viv, but only the dwart types. In my tank I forgot it's name, but it grows 18 inches tall usually and it has a nice bright green and bright violet colour. It's really nice plant and grows fast.


thats 6 inches taller than the tank (w/o substrate) 

i dont know of a caladium that stays under the 8" or so left in his 20L.

james


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

james67 said:


> thats 6 inches taller than the tank (w/o substrate)
> 
> i dont know of a caladium that stays under the 8" or so left in his 20L.
> 
> james


I've seen a lot of threads on here about dwarf types that only grow 6" or so.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

I had the same ones a while back, you don't come across neon colored zip tie too often! XD 
Idk if there is anything that you can do regarding a water feature, but the false bottom probably wasn't necessary if you didn't plan on doing so. Look good otherwise though.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

gootswa said:


> I had the same ones a while back, you don't come across neon colored zip tie too often! XD
> Idk if there is anything that you can do regarding a water feature, but the false bottom probably wasn't necessary if you didn't plan on doing so. Look good otherwise though.


Did It For The Weight. You Got That Right They Are BRIGHT zip tie lol.  and thanks on the tank


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

I was disappointed though, they didn't seem too durable. They wouldn't go bad for a false bottom though for sure.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

gootswa said:


> I was disappointed though, they didn't seem too durable. They wouldn't go bad for a false bottom though for sure.


Knock on wood. They seem strong to me.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK I Have A Question Guys. Since The Tank Is Empty, What Should Go In It....Anything You Can Think Of....I Want Ideas In Case I Don't Get Dendrobate auratus


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> OK I Have A Question Guys. Since The Tank Is Empty, What Should Go In It....Anything You Can Think Of....I Want Ideas In Case I Don't Get Dendrobate auratus


As I said in my first post here, I think luecs (yellowbacks ftw) would do nice. In this tank you could get a pair. PS I was so tempted to get a 20H at petco today when I was buying mealworms, but I couldn't fit it in. DAMN!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> As I said in my first post here, I think luecs (yellowbacks ftw) would do nice. In this tank you could get a pair. PS I was so tempted to get a 20H at petco today when I was buying mealworms, but I couldn't fit it in. DAMN!


ok guys i have yellowback luecs and green and black auratus. anyone else wanna add anything so i could choice witch species and get your guys input. also dang wish you coulds have i wanna start setting up another viv but cant at the moment because of the money being put up for the first viv.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

How about a pair of azureus? I have a pair of azureus in a 29 gallon and a pair of auratus in a 60 and the azureus are really bold compared to the auratus so far.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

ocellaris123 said:


> How about a pair of azureus? I have a pair of azureus in a 29 gallon and a pair of auratus in a 60 and the azureus are really bold compared to the auratus so far.


I've actually been looking into those guys actually or the leucs


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK Guys Here Some Updates To The Tank. I Haven't Added Anything So Its Basically Plant Growth Shots. Oh Yea The Springtails That Came In The Tank Have Exploded. Isopods I Don't Know Whats The Deal With Them. Enjoy. 










Overview Of Tank










Moss Around Coconut Hut Is Doing Great.










This Is My Favorite Plant In Here Its Lush, Bright Green & Growing Some. One My Favorite Mosses.










Philodendron Species The Leaves Are Growing Larger And Pointer, Its Also Placing Roots Into Substrate. It Also Has A New Leaf Bud.










My Phothos. Its Placing A Lot Of New Roots Out And The Leaves Are Greening Up From Where They Had White In Them. The Leave Shoots Are Also Growing Up Toward The Light.










Finally Best For Last My Tillandsia. The Little Plant Has Come A Long Way. Its More Than Half Red And Will Be Putting Pups Off Soon, As It Has Just Finished Blooming. It Has Grew Out Some Also.

OK On My Plant List I'm Going To Get Three More Species And It'll Be Complete On That. 
1) Wandering Jew Vine
2)Cryptanthus Species ( What Do You Guys Think Will Be Best For In Here.)
3)Neoregelia Species ( What About This One Too.)

I Wanna hear You Guys Feedback On Here Also. 
Thanks Brian


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't see this sooner! Those plants have grown from the last pics, mostly the tilly, and everything's doing great. I love the red/pink color in the tilly! I think you should get 2-3 creeping figs, not just one. I might look around for another, because I want my tank to be full of plant life. As for earth stars, look around in places like micheals bromeliads and josh's frogs. I'm getting a nice black, green, and white one from josh's called "Black mystic". As for bromeliads, Get 3-4 of them. Maybe some compacta's or fireball's to start of with. Since you have good light you might want to try out some of the nice colored ones. Even a pocadotted bromeliad would do great in there. Just nothing that gets tall, because most of the neo species have flowers that get a foot high.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> Sorry I couldn't see this sooner! Those plants have grown from the last pics, mostly the tilly, and everything's doing great. I love the red/pink color in the tilly! I think you should get 2-3 creeping figs, not just one. I might look around for another, because I want my tank to be full of plant life. As for earth stars, look around in places like micheals bromeliads and josh's frogs. I'm getting a nice black, green, and white one from josh's called "Black mystic". As for bromeliads, Get 3-4 of them. Maybe some compacta's or fireball's to start of with. Since you have good light you might want to try out some of the nice colored ones. Even a pocadotted bromeliad would do great in there. Just nothing that gets tall, because most of the neo species have flowers that get a foot high.


I must not have an eye for plant growth. Lol I only see the major changes I guess. But I may put two species of creeping fig in it the green normal kind then the purple kind. I'm gonna get two species you listed and two cryptanthus species. Do you think it'll be too crowded in there after I add all theses plants I want it to look nice not crowded out. But I like the jungle feel too. On the broms where should they be place on the driftwood or in the background itself. Thanks for all the support that you have giving me


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> I must not have an eye for plant growth. Lol I only see the major changes I guess. But I may put two species of creeping fig in it the green normal kind then the purple kind. I'm gonna get two species you listed and two cryptanthus species. Do you think it'll be too crowded in there after I add all theses plants I want it to look nice not crowded out. But I like the jungle feel too. On the broms where should they be place on the driftwood or in the background itself. Thanks for all the support that you have giving me


It might seem a bit crowded at first, but that's what scissors are for, right? lol. I think if you start the creepers low like you've started with the pothos and stuff, it will look nice with broms and earth stars at the top. As for mounting, in my opinion if you have something rather rough like wood, go for it. The broms can grow onto it better. If you have a really I guess you can say "perfect" spot for a brom on the background (I have a few perfect spots myself  ) then you can do it. Just as long is it's not glass or something really smooth like a big bulge of great stuff they'll be ok. I've heard some people have success with growing them on glass with suction cups, but they can't root there and will fall off if you take away the cups. And don't forget crypts/earth stars can be mounted, as they are also a type of bromeliad.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> It might seem a bit crowded at first, but that's what scissors are for, right? lol. I think if you start the creepers low like you've started with the pothos and stuff, it will look nice with broms and earth stars at the top. As for mounting, in my opinion if you have something rather rough like wood, go for it. The broms can grow onto it better. If you have a really I guess you can say "perfect" spot for a brom on the background (I have a few perfect spots myself  ) then you can do it. Just as long is it's not glass or something really smooth like a big bulge of great stuff they'll be ok. I've heard some people have success with growing them on glass with suction cups, but they can't root there and will fall off if you take away the cups. And don't forget crypts/earth stars can be mounted, as they are also a type of bromeliad.












Hows that look and for the earth stars will they attach like regular brom or are they better for living in the subtrate and which species of brom actully will not outgrow this tank that the problem im having is choosing.
the far left earth star will be grown on the side of the background so it gives more depth.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Hows that look and for the earth stars will they attach like regular brom or are they better for living in the subtrate and which species of brom actully will not outgrow this tank that the problem im having is choosing.
> the far left earth star will be grown on the side of the background so it gives more depth.


Those look like good spots for plants. Yes, earth stars attach just like broms, but unlike alot of broms, they can grow pretty well in substrate too. I'm going to experiment with mine though. It might come tomorrow, it said it shipped today, and it has 1-3 day shipping. I have a nice pot for it, but its a pot lol. I'll first try substrate, and if that fails, i'll mount it. Oh and I forgot, those broms I mentioned are ok in a low tank, mostly the compacta. It grows about 6 inches w/o flower and the fireball gets a bit bigger, so like 8-10 inches, which is a bit big. The pocadotted brom gets only about 5 inches tall, but gets fairly wide.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

well when i get mine ill place one in the subtrate and mount one i found one brom i like its a neoregelia ''zoe'', one down one to go on broms and the earth stars plants are gonna be Cryptanthus bivitattus and Cryptanthus acaulis 'Red Form'. so pick the last brom for me lol.... also let me know how yours do


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> well when i get mine ill place one in the subtrate and mount one i found one brom i like its a neoregelia ''zoe'', one down one to go on broms and the earth stars plants are gonna be Cryptanthus bivitattus and Cryptanthus acaulis 'Red Form'. so pick the last brom for me lol.... also let me know how yours do


Good choices. I like the neo that you choose but i'm not to crazy about a hot pink plant IMO lol. Those red forms are teeny tiny! xD. I'm assuming you're ordering from josh's, right? lol. Good choices, but do more research before you buy. They have a nice brom called a neo black jack. Very sexy brom but to big for any viv! lol. Take a loose at the black mystic, I think you'll like it. No goth intended for both of those!!!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> Good choices. I like the neo that you choose but i'm not to crazy about a hot pink plant IMO lol. Those red forms are teeny tiny! xD. I'm assuming you're ordering from josh's, right? lol. Good choices, but do more research before you buy. They have a nice brom called a neo black jack. Very sexy brom but to big for any viv! lol. Take a loose at the black mystic, I think you'll like it. No goth intended for both of those!!!


yes its joshs and ill look at it now thank you for helping me out


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> yes its joshs and ill look at it now thank you for helping me out


The spot that you chose for one that's an oval shape, I think a Cryptanthus fosterianus would look nice there. It grows fairly large in diamter, but almost all crypts grow wide, not tall.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

cryptanthus [earthstars] is a terrestrial bromeliad, but i find in order to mount it, a tiny bit of sphagnum helps...


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

*I can't wait until this is done!*


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys and I'm ready to see it complete also


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Everytime I see this tank I feel happy xD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm really glad you like it. I really like it also. Your tank looks great also


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK Guys I Have Added More Plants And One My Plants Have Added A New Leaf. Also Today I'm Making My Brom And Earth Star Order So In Two Days I'll Have Another Update.










One Of My Two Wondering Jew Cuttings. These Plants I'm Gonna Have To Stay On Top Of Prunning I Do Not Want A Viv With Just This Lol. 










My Philodendron Sprouting A New Leaf I'm Really Glad.










My Other Wandering Jew Cutting. These Two Cuttings Make A Creamy White Flower.










Finally For Now  My White Rabbits Foot Fern With One Leaf Hopefully It'll Survive Hasn't Shown Any Negative Signs Since I Got It. Anyone Got Any Info I Need To Know About It.

OK Guys Next Update Is Brom Planting. SO PLEASE STAY TUNED!!


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> OK Guys I Have Added More Plants And One My Plants Have Added A New Leaf. Also Today I'm Making My Brom And Earth Star Order So In Two Days I'll Have Another Update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah keep an eye on the fern. I've heard they're pretty hard to kill. Can't wait for broms, and those wandering jews are looking great IMO. I probably won't show any signs of updates on my build for a while (10-15 days) but I will put an update once my FF and springs come. After that i'll post pics when I get my frog


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the fern. I just hope it grows. Thanks Also on the wondering Jew. You and me both are ready for the broms I couldn't get them ordered today though so its post poned. And let me know on any updates


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok Guys I'm So Sorry For The Delay In Updating. But As Of Now My Order Of Broms With Josh's Frogs Has Been Ordered And In 1-3 Days They Will Arrive. The Plants Include 1 Neo And 2 Earth Stars. 
Neoregelia 'Zoe
Cryptanthus 'Cafe au lait
Cryptanthus bivitattus
That's My Plants What Information Can You Guys Give Me On Them. Thank You Brian.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Ok Guys I'm So Sorry For The Delay In Updating. But As Of Now My Order Of Broms With Josh's Frogs Has Been Ordered And In 1-3 Days They Will Arrive. The Plants Include 1 Neo And 2 Earth Stars.
> Neoregelia 'Zoe
> Cryptanthus 'Cafe au lait
> Cryptanthus bivitattus
> That's My Plants What Information Can You Guys Give Me On Them. Thank You Brian.


Oh btw my brom I thought was a fireball, I contacted josh's frogs and they told me it was a Zoe. Not showing off too much color under 2 CLFs, just a little dark pink in the middle and tips of leaves, but it's very large and holds alot of water. All my broms have sent off roots. I might add clay to the sides of my tank and add driftwood/More brooms/plants.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

The plant should color up give it time. Its also they are growing roots. How long did it take and how did you mount them


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> The plant should color up give it time. Its also they are growing roots. How long did it take and how did you mount them


A week give or take. All my broms started at about a week. I used toothpicks to mount them because I almost broken up one brom sticking the stolon into the GS.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK thank-you did you wrap them with Sphagnum or anything to keep them moist


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> OK thank-you did you wrap them with Sphagnum or anything to keep them moist


Nope, just as long as the humidity is 90% + they should be aOK


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK thank You again. I'm also Randy for the things to get here and see how well they make the tank more tropical. Oh yea all my plants are throwing new leaves leaves and growing I've finally noiticing them growing like crazy lol.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> OK thank You again. I'm also Randy for the things to get here and see how well they make the tank more tropical. Oh yea all my plants are throwing new leaves leaves and growing I've finally noiticing them growing like crazy lol.


That's good news. Some of my leaves are brown, but thats only the really old ones, but everything's thriving. I'm going to keep a sharp eye out for some more creepers at a local nursery because the top of the viv is empty.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

My wondering Jew is also doing that but its just acclimating because as one leaf dies a whole new section grows. Keep me posted and keep a sharp eye out lol.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> My wondering Jew is also doing that but its just acclimating because as one leaf dies a whole new section grows. Keep me posted and keep a sharp eye out lol.


I had to tear apart the whole tank and wipe everything down in bleach cuz of using manure in the pots! Damn! Of well. I tried a need planting configuration and it looks 100 times better which is the plus lol.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

That good and sorry for the loss.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

johnyrocks said:


> I had to tear apart the whole tank and wipe everything down in bleach cuz of using manure in the pots! Damn! Of well. I tried a need planting configuration and it looks 100 times better which is the plus lol.


I wouldn't use anymore Miracle Gro products....lots of bad stuff in their soil...well bad for any fauna


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

So Sorry In The Delay Of Updating My Thread. My Broms & Earth Stars Have Been In The Tank For About Two Weeks And Tomorrow I'm Gonna Put An Updated Pics Of Everything In The Tank. But Back To These, The Pictures Where Taking The Day I Placed Them In The Tank, So They Don't Look As Good As They Could Be. I Have Also Moved Some Of Them Around. I Want To Hear Everyone's Opinion On The Tank Also.










Front Tank Shot










"Cafe Au Lait" Cryptanthus It Was One Of The Plants Moved And In The Pic Its A Dull Green, But Now Is Gaining Its Creamy Colors And Seems To Be Growing. It Could Easily Be Cut Up Into About 5 Plants, But I Like It In The Clump Look.










Cryptanthus Bivittatus This Plant Looks Horrible In This Pic. The Plant Now Looks 110% Better Now And The Pups Are Developing Perfectly. It Is Also Another Plant I Swapped.










Neoregelia "Zoe" This Is My Smaller One Thanks To Josh's Frogs Who Gave Me An Extra. It Is In The Background Right Behind The Driftwood. Hopefully It'll Begin To Gain Its Red And Pink Colors The Green Is Dull To Me Right Now.










Neoregelia "Zoe" New Favorite Brom And Plant In The Tank. Its Quite Large For My Viv Just Badly Fitting In Height. But I Really Like It. Its Beginning To Develop Roots And It Too Is Secured In The Background.

So That's The Delayed Update I Got For Everyone. I Again Apologize For Being So Late And Either Tomorrow Or The Next I'll Have Updated Pics And What The Plants Are Doing. My Wondering Jew Cuttings I Took One Out And I placed The Final One Up In The Background To Develop Up There. I Did Miss My Reptile Show So I May Give The Plants To Develop Till December 13/14 Or Sooner If I Find Some Frogs I Really Like. So Please Comment And Let Me Know What You Guys Think. Till Later Brian.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah lol my huge zoe is huge in my 20 long. Also one of my midgets is pupping with 4 pups


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok Guys Updated Plant Pictures.










Front Tank Shot










Lower Right Section










Upper Right Section










Upper Middle Section 










Lower Middle Section 










Upper Left Section

Hope You Guys Enjoy It.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Guys Great New! When The Heat Wave In My Area Breaks And The Temp. In Magnolia, Tx Settles I'm Purchasing My Frogs. The Frogs Are Dendrobates Arautus Blue And Bronze Morph. My Flies Im Ordering Three Weeks Before The Frogs. So Stay Tuned. Brian Still Guys Feel Free To Comment And Tell Me If Something Needs To Be Correct.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

After looking at your tank again, it looks really dry! BI like to hose the background and plants 2 times a day. Looks better when it's wet!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Neontra said:


> After looking at your tank again, it looks really dry! BI like to hose the background and plants 2 times a day. Looks better when it's wet"
> its 80% and 80°f estimate on the humidity and temp but the soil is always moist and there are water droplets and standing water on/ in leaves and plants. My background dries extremely fast though but water sources are always there


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Neontra said:
> 
> 
> > After looking at your tank again, it looks really dry! BI like to hose the background and plants 2 times a day. Looks better when it's wet"
> ...


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea mine is Sphagnum/ cocofiber. But I just gave it a huge hose down and I'll see how long it needs to be before the next one. I'm not having a heating issue though so I shouldn't have to raise my lights and its in the dart frog humidity range. Thank you though


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Yea mine is Sphagnum/ cocofiber. But I just gave it a huge hose down and I'll see how long it needs to be before the next one. I'm not having a heating issue though so I shouldn't have to raise my lights and its in the dart frog humidity range. Thank you though


Oh forgot to say why to raise your lights! Well at least in my tanks, in areas where it is warmer (i.e where the lights are located) it tends to dry out much faster. I forgot you used coco instead of peat moss, that could be your issue. Coco doesn't absorb water as well as peat moss so that is probably it.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

The drying out warmer areas and cocofiber are both probably playing a part in this but I rather keep it like this because the top of the tank has dryer loving plants like my Tillandsia and phalaenopsis orchid hybribs happy and keeps them from getting root rot plus it provides microclimates and allows the frogs to have a range of temps to choose from. Its really cool on the bottom and slightly warmer alittle was up because I can feel the difference when working with the tank.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

it looks a little dry in there maybe its the pix. maybe you should add more green to get that nice lush look. my viv is too green i think lol.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've actually added a few more plants gotta get an updated plant pics lol. But its coming alone nicely and its getting its greens and everything beginning to grow in not so plain like the pics currently in there. Another reason could be I dry the condensation all off the tank for pics. I'm gonna add maybe a few more plants


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry But Still No Frogs Yet But I Do Have Some Updated Pics.










Front Tank Shot. It Looks Great In My Opinion. The List Of Plants Include Several Wandering Jew Cuttings, Two White Rabbit's Foot Fern. Tillandsia Hybrid With Pups, Cryptanthus Bivittatus With Pups, Two Neoregelia "Zoes", "Cafe Au Lait" Cryptanthus With Serval Pups, Various Temperate Moss, And A Phalaenopsis Orchid Hybrid. 










Good Growth On My Temperate Moss. Some Areas Have Or Is Dying Back Other Areas Its Doing Great.










My Little Tillandsia Who Has Two Pups Did Have A Third But It Got Bump And Fell Off And Died.










My Cryptanthus Bivittatus Which Has Come A Long Way Since When I First Got It.










My "Cafe Au Lait" Cryptanthus Which Is In Excellent Condition IMHO. Its A Fav Plant.










My Neoregelia "Zoe". Its Colored Up Greatly And Pictures Doesn't Even Show How Colored It Is, And The Roots Its Thrown Off Also.










My Phalaenopsis Orchid Is Actually Thriving. It Hasn't Loss Its Green Color And Leaves Are Actually Healthy, Has A New Leaf Coming Out. It Also Is Beginning To Put Off Roots To The Background.

Sorry Guys I Haven't Got Frogs Yet. I Came Up Sort On Some Money And Still Haven't Purchased Them. When I Get The Money They Will Be Bought. So Guys I Will Let You Know ASAP When I Get Them. Please Enjoy And Comment. Thanks Brian


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok guys the time is narrowing down till I purchase my frogs and if you guys are like me its driving me crazy and I'm ready to have them now. . But I still got till next Thursday or Friday till I can purchase them. . But there is a positive note on this reply to my thread. My fruit fly culture is in the mail so I'm one more step closer.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok guys my fruit flies arrived alive and active. I decided to make two back up cultures incase anything happened, but now I'm waiting till this weekend then I'm purchasing the frogs. I'm ready its not even funny later on today I'm gonna post updated shot of the tank and the fruit fly cultures. Hope you guys enjoy and please comment.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok guys my two cultures are doing good and guess what. My trio of frogs are in the male as we speak. This weekend look for pic of my new inhabitants Which are gonna be a secret until the unveiling. You guys should guess and ill private message You lol if your correct or incorrect. Till next time. Comment and post your opinion


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok Guys The Day Finally Come My Trio of Dendrobates Auratus Blue and Bronze Morph Are Finally Here. The Pictures Aren't of Best Quality But Here You Guys Go.










The Entire Trio.
































































Comment And Post What You Guys Think. If You Can Sex Them Please Do.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Those are amazing! It's really hard to sex them though... You should put them in a deli cup and take still closeups so we can tell. But those look awesome!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Neontra said:


> Those are amazing! It's really hard to sex them though... You should put them in a deli cup and take still closeups so we can tell. But those look awesome!


thank you like i said in the Pm i believe its two male one female. i did he a quick small call but im not sure if it was in my head or what it was a low buzz.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

An auratus call is kind of like a bike horn noise, very quick and sounds just like a horn.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

The Shy One Finally Came Out And Its The Best Looking One.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

That one looks like a female to me.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Neontra said:


> That one looks like a female to me.


That's what I think is also. The shy one female and other two are males I believe.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks amazing, love all the branches in the viv....your frogs look good too!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

rain dart said:


> Looks amazing, love all the branches in the viv....your frogs look good too!


thank you the branches are just small cypress stumps positioned which I like and it looks natural. thank you on the frogs also.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

The tank looks super! Those frogs are going to very happy in their new home. Their color will change quite a bit over the next few months. Can't wait to see how they turn out ~

kristi


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

guppygal said:


> The tank looks super! Those frogs are going to very happy in their new home. Their color will change quite a bit over the next few months. Can't wait to see how they turn out ~
> 
> kristi


How much of a change is the color. And thank you again for them


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

The bronze color will continue to expand until the frogs' patterns are mostly bronze with dark edges outlined in bright blue. IMO, they're a very stiking auratus.

And you are quite welcome. It look like I may have picked a pair for you, but we'll have to wait n see.

cya!
kristi


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

guppygal said:


> The bronze color will continue to expand until the frogs' patterns are mostly bronze with dark edges outlined in bright blue. IMO, they're a very stiking auratus.
> 
> And you are quite welcome. It look like I may have picked a pair for you, but we'll have to wait n see.
> 
> ...


They will be stunning frogs. I do believe also the are. Archie is gonna be my obese frog every time I see him he eating something. I really enjoy them Also.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not much of an update but I really liked this shot. If you guys what an in depth update with individual plant growth and frogs I will but just comment of like if you do. I did loose the one frog who was severely sick, I thought he was doing better he put his weight back on and I then found him just a few weeks ago dead I believe the others prevent him from eating and I didn't catch it. The other are doing great and are fat as can be.










Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey guys this tank has changed so much since day one and here is a updated look as it currently is. Hope you enjoy.










I added one piece of aquatic Amazon frogbit to the tank to see if it would live now look. Its a perfect foreground plant as its flat they do produce flowers but mine haven't yet and I enjoy them.










One of the females I believe. These guys are pretty bold noe they use to me and all.










Archie! My favorite Lil Guy.










Female again










Typical slime mold these things are everywhere now. But are neat to watch.










Not everyday you see an arautus belly. This little Guy every morning is on the glass.










Front view










Brom grown a lot and is pupping.










Crypthanus (earth stars) got cutting growing everywhere from them.










More growth shots.










More!










Overview of Vivarium.










Hitchicking fern.

Please comment or ask your question and its change a lot


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

It looks super, Brian. You have a nice variety of plants, and the frogs look really good. I still get a kick out of Archie, and I'm so glad he's got a wonderful home with you.

Take care, and thanks for the update ~
kristi


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

guppygal said:


> It looks super, Brian. You have a nice variety of plants, and the frogs look really good. I still get a kick out of Archie, and I'm so glad he's got a wonderful home with you.
> 
> Take care, and thanks for the update ~
> kristi


Im glad you enjoy it, it has has changed a lot Archie is my fav he has the best personality and is always first and last to eat  Thank you for that to. Plus that update was well needed, I've had random plants even pop up to.


----------

